# was für eine nummer? 023155749931



## painsucker (12 Oktober 2009)

Hi,
micht ruft seit kurzem immer eine Nummer an, bzw meine Freundin weil ich auf Arbeit bin. Es sei eine Kreditfirma (leider hat meine Freundin den Namen nicht verstanden) Die sagen ich hätte über Internet einen Kreditantrag mit denen über 15000€ gestellt ?? die rufen auch manchmal an und nach einmal klingen legen die auf. wenn man da zurückruft kommen da so sprüche wie: "wir sind auf´s Telefon gekommen" oder "wir haben grad in letzte sekunde erst gesehen das er erst ab 18Uhr erreichbar ist."
Leider finde ich die Nummer im www nicht um herauszufinden wem die genau gehört.
Hier ist sie mal
0231 55749931
muss wohl irgendwo in Dortmund sein.


----------



## webwatcher (12 Oktober 2009)

*AW: was für eine nummer?*



painsucker schrieb:


> Hier ist sie mal
> 0231 557499-31
> muss wohl irgendwo in Dortmund sein.


Dürfte dieser Laden sein, 31 ist wohl eine  Nebenstelle 


> GENERAL-CALL GmbH
> Rheinlanddamm 185, 44139 Dortmund
> (02 31) 55 74 99-0


Außer dutzenden von Einträgen in Adresslisten, gibt es keine Info über den Laden

PS: Unter der Adresse Rheinlanddamm 185  Dortmund sind eine Reihe  von namhaften Firmen
  und  Unternehmen aufgeführt 
http://www.google.de/#hl=de&q="Rheinlanddamm+185"+dortmund+&meta=&fp=4cd870bd3f2e3622


----------

